# Suche eine Kletterrose



## mareike (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich habe eine  weiße Kletterrose, wo sich die Blüte schnell auflöst und die Blütenblätter landen im Teich. Ich muss laufend die Blätter  abfischen. Habe deshalb vor, diese Rose wegzunehmen und eine andere zu pflanzen, wo die Blüte dran bleibt bis zum Vertrocknen.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir welche nennen könntet.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2016)

Das wird nichts, wenn da eine Rose stand/ steht und du eine neue hinsetzt geht die neue ein.
Warum auch immer


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Schade, die Apfelrosen (_Rosa villosa_), die duften aber gerade so fantastisch. Hast halt ein gut riechendes Rosenwasser (Teichwasser). Hat auch nicht jeder.

Also ich würde das jetzt nicht so dramatisch sehen mit den Blütenblättern.

Hast mal ein Foto ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mareike (23. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. Wenn die Erde ausgetauscht wird, wächst auch wieder eine neue Rose gut, habe es schon mal ausprobiert. Es ist halt nervig, muss in der Hauptblütezeit jeden Tag rausfischen. Mir ist gerade eingefallen, die Rose im Frühjahr auszulichten und einfach ein Netz davor zu tun. Dann spar ich mir die Arbeit. Was meint ihr, wäre das machbar? Foto ist leider nicht vorhanden.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## laolamia (23. Aug. 2016)

schade um die rose 
sieh es locker....5 schwalben die reinscheissen sind schlimmer....deinem teich machen die rosenblaetter nicht viel


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2016)

Netz ist gut.
Eine fabelhafte Idee.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Landschildkröte (24. Aug. 2016)

Probier mal eine Damaszenersorte. Die halten bei meinen zahllosen Historischen am längsten nach dem Verblühen, werden oderdentlich große Sträucher und remontieren (Ausstausch der Erde ist aber zwingend). Aus denen wird Rösenöl gemacht - berauschend. Gibts auch als spezielle Moosrosen.


----------



## mareike (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

danke für eure Vorschläge. Ich werde es nächstes Jahr nochmal mit der Rose probieren und ein Netz davor anbringen, da sie nicht nur Blüten sondern auch Blätter abwirft.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------

